# XSplit / Twitch Einstellungen > Verzweiflung!



## Maliza (1. Juli 2013)

*Hallo und guten Abend,
*
ich möchte eigentlich schon seit einiger Zeit mit XSplit World of Warcraft über Twitch streamen, allerdings mehr oder weniger Erfolglos. Irgendwie habe ich ein Problem mit den Einstellungen, entweder das Bild hat eine wirklich super Qualität stockt aber bei der kleinsten Bewegung, oder der Stream läuft einigermaßen Lagg frei - dafür dann aber mit einer so schlechten Qualität das der Gnom nicht vom Tauren zu unterscheiden wäre! 

Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten zu meiner Leitung & Hardware: 

Download: 95-100k (Bekomme eigentlich immer volle 100k)
Upload: 5 Mbps
Ping 8-15 

*- Intel Core i5 - 3570K (4x 3.4 GHz)
- 8192 MB DDR3 Speicher Dual Channel 1333 MHz
- 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 650
- 1000 GB Festplatte SATA II*

Ich finde es doch sehr verwunderlich das mit der Hardware die ich besitze überhaupt kein Stream möglich ist, das es sicherlich nicht für einen 1080p HD Stream reicht ist mir auch klar, aber es gibt Leute die mit weit aus schlechterer Hardware deutlich bessere Streams hinbekommen! 

Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Monaten sogar extra die i5 CPU gekauft, da davor eine weitaus schlechtere AMD drin war. Nur eine Verbesserung habe ich nicht bemerkt!

Ich glaube ich habe schon so ziemlich alles an Einstellungen ausprobiert, aber vielleicht war einfach noch nicht die richtige Kombination dabei. Was ich noch dazu sagen muss ist, das ich bereits über eine Personal Lizenz von XSplit verfüge, und somit theoretisch sogar in HD streamen könnte.

Ich würde mich wirklich riesig über Hilfe freuen, da es mir langsam Kopfschmerzen macht 

Ihr könnt mich gerne im Game adden (Maliza#2715) oder natürlich hier Antworten. 

Ich bedanke mich im voraus, und wünsche allen einen schönen Abend  

#Maliza


----------



## floppydrive (1. Juli 2013)

Tolle Infos 


Ohne deine XSplit Einstellungen kann dir keiner helfen


----------



## OldboyX (1. Juli 2013)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Download: 95-100k (Bekomme eigentlich immer volle 100k) (ich hoffe du meinst hier auch Mbit?)[/font]
>[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Upload: 5 Mbps[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bin kein Experte fürs Streaming, aber ich glaube hier wirst du geholfen:[/font]
http://www.teamliqui...topic_id=283270


PS: Streaming ist natürlich primär Upload abhängig. Bekommst du auch wirklich 5Mbit zusammen beim Upload? Hängst du alleine im Internet oder sind noch andere  Leute im Haushalt? Typischerweise braucht man 1Mbit Upload MINIMUM um zu streamen (und dann wohl weit entfernt von 'in guter Qualität').


----------



## Claut (1. Juli 2013)

Du musst die Einstellungen von XSplit deiner Leitung anpassen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Man findet sogar Zahlreiche Informationen und Anleitungen darüber wie sich die Werte berechnen lassen.

Die Einstellung dafür findest Du in der Video Encoding bei der Bitrate (kbps).

Wie OldboyX schon sagte, gibt es auch Faktoren die darüber entscheiden, ob du über deine Volle Upload rate verfügst.

Bei 5 Mb/s sollte der Wert 2500-3000 sein, und zu keinem Problemen führen um eine 1080p Übertragung ohne Ruckel oder Verluste zu übermitteln.
Sollte dennoch etwas schief laufen, musst Du den Wert für dich selbst ermitteln, in dem du ein Ordentlichen speedtest machst, oder die Werte Manuel veränderst.


----------

